# صور لبعض الاجهزه الطبيه 2



## bttoota (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا استكمال صور الاجهزه الطبيه:13:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يوليو 2006)

الصورة 
1- جهاز كتري عمليات يستخدم لقطع الجلد وكويّه .
2-جهاز تخطيط القلب ورقي .
3-شاشة تخطيط ومراقبة .
4-جهاز تخطيط القلب مع استخدام التمرين (ألتخطيط اثناءالأجهادات).
5-جهاز تخدير يستخدم اثناء العمليات الكبرى .

تسلم يا ابن بطوطة هذه رحلة جميلة منك وشكرأ لأصطحابي معك .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد84 (9 يوليو 2006)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (10 يوليو 2006)

جزاك اللـــه خيرا


----------



## aboabaad (24 يوليو 2006)

جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا
لكن اذا ممكن اسماء الاجهزة بالانجليزي
تحياتي


----------



## kamaa101 (24 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## misteka (10 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## رامي محمد المليح (12 أغسطس 2006)

لا الصور دي مش حلوه علي العموم شكرا


----------



## نبيل تيسير (16 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aboualbard (19 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (22 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## toty90 (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا:33:


----------



## مهندسه الطب (23 أغسطس 2006)

thank u very much


----------



## فداء (26 أغسطس 2006)

اود ان اعلق على الاسم الاخير للجهاز هو ليس جهاز تخدير وانما هو جهاز تنفس اصطناعي من باب نشر المعلومة بشكل صحيح حيث ان جهاز التخدير يسمى Anesthesia machine


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أغسطس 2006)

تحية طيبة اخ / اخت فداء .

كلامك صحيح . جهاز التخدير دائما يصاحبه جهاز التنفس ألأصطناعي وغالبأ ما تكون وحدة كاملة 

مستقلة .

شكرا للملاحظة .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_3YASH (26 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="ffff00"]مشكوررر بطوطه[/glow]


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

[GLOW="CCFFCC"] 
شكرا لك يابش مهندس 
جهاز الventilator 
يستخدم لمساعدة المريض علي التنفس او في العمليات 
وهوة من الاجهزة الclass 1
وذالك لعلاقته الشديدة بحياة المريض 
حيت انة يتحكم في كمية الهواء الداخلة للرئة 
فلو ذادة يحدث انفجار في الرئة 
عافانا الله واحنا مرضي واحنا بنصلح
[/GLOW]


----------



## ابو يافا (30 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad Taher (6 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل والى الأمام


----------



## عبداللة شيخ (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوه المهندسين ممكن معلومات عن جهازcommanderخاص بلنعقيم


----------



## مهموم اليمن (9 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المرفقات، جزاك الله خيرا
عبد الله


----------



## علي ال مسافر (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر.....وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mtc.eng (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو ايه (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اغاتييييييي


----------



## كريم العاني (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي على الصور


----------



## القائد العام (15 أغسطس 2007)

نرجو المزيد ..................شكرا


----------



## am_em (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## المهندس بلكس (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم اخواني شكري وبطوطه


----------



## علي امين علي (10 أغسطس 2009)

احتاج صور لبعض الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## الطيب ياسين (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا نتمنى المزيد


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك اللـــه خيرا و يعطيك العافية


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 يناير 2010)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohabd28eg (11 يونيو 2010)

bttoota قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا استكمال صور الاجهزه الطبيه:13:


 لمن يريد صور للاجهزة الطبية

لدي مكتبة رائعة عبارة عن صور للاجهزة وقطع الغيار اللازمة لها


----------



## abdullah.berlin (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------

